# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Sauna opinie

## karolina

Mam pytanie, czy sauna wpływa na organizm odchudzająco? Przeczytałam o tym w internecie, ale nie chce mi się wierzyć. Jakie mogą być inne wskazania do chodzenia na saunę?

----------


## Ola^

Ale to prawda, bo sauna przyspiesza przemianę materii i pozbycia się nadmiernych warstw tkanki tłuszczowej.

----------


## Gosia

Tak, jestem tego samego zdania co Ola^.  Sauna wpływa doskonale na krążenie krwi w naszym organizmie, na rozluźnienie i oczyszczenie ciała z toksyn. Dzięki stosunkowo częstym wizytom w saunie podobno wzmacniamy swoją odporność i wpływamy na funkcjonowanie naszego organizmu.Sauna jest jednym z rodzajów profilaktyki prozdrowotnej, polecana osobom cierpiącym na stany pourazowe narządów słuchu. Lepiej jednak zasięgnąć opinii lekarza, aby nie narazić się na dodatkowe dolegliwości. Osoby cierpiące na gruźlicę, ropne zmiany skórne, jaskrę jak i astme czy trądzik koniecznie powinny skonsultować się z lekarzem przed wybraniem się do sauny. No i pamiętajmy nigdy nie korzystajmy z sauny po alkoholu.

----------


## Kamil

Ja bardzo lubię chodzić do sauny. Zawsze kiedy jestem na basenie to robię. Działa na mnie pobudzająco i zachęca do aktywności. 
Czy wpływa na przemianę materii? Być może, że tak. Właściwie to nie zastanawiałem się nigdy nad tym. Jedno jest pewne - to dobry i skuteczny sposób na relaks i odprężenie.

----------


## focus9

Sauna przede wszystkim powoduje wyciąganie (wraz z potem) toksyn z organizmu a co za tym idzie poprawia pracę przewodu pokarmowego. Przyspiesza przemianę materii, sprzyja usuwaniu zbędnej tkanki tłuszczowej, a tym samym powoduje ubytek wagi. po saunie człowiek się czuje bardzo aktywny fizycznie. Dodatkowo poprawia się również praca umysłu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zdecydowanie polecam jeden punkt w Warszawie, gdzie mają sauny do korzystania tylko od jednego producenta  (KRIST), z matami Carbosonne i promiennikami Cerasonne, może wam to dużo nie mówi, ale to jest najnowsza technologia zastosowana w saunach na podczerwien. Tego rodzaju promienniki i maty wnikają dużo glebiej w tkanki niż normalne ceramiczne promienniki czy tez maty.  Tak wiec jeśli zalezy  wam na jak najszybszym spaleniu tkanki tluszczowej czy tez pozbycu sie zbednych kilogramow i cellulitu to korzystajcie tylko z saun  w takiej technologii. Na pozostale szkoda kasy...

----------


## CBDNA_pl

Od samej sauny niestety nie stracisz kilku kg,możesz jedynie porządnie się wypocić i zrelaksować,co bardzo polecam na odstresowanie. W szczególności saunę fińską. Mi pomaga :Smile: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Onet.pl

Też polecam te sauny z Krista  :Smile:

----------


## instruktorfitneslodz

> Mam pytanie, czy sauna wpływa na organizm odchudzająco? Przeczytałam o tym w internecie, ale nie chce mi się wierzyć. Jakie mogą być inne wskazania do chodzenia na saunę?


U nas w Łodzi jest duży Aquapark fala, mamy też świetne sauny w Łodzi na tej Fali, prowadzę czasem tam zajęcia z aquaaerobiku, głównie przychodzą Panie które modeluja już dobra sylwetkę, ale sporo tzw puszystych ...
Zawsze po wycisku na aqua zalecamy naszym paniom pobyt 45 minut w saunie infrared bo własnie sauna infrared bardzo fajnie wspomaga proces redukcji tkanki tłuszczowej. Dodatkowo co ważne dla kobiet pomaga w redukcji celulitu

Zapraszam i na ćwiczenia w wodzie i do sauny

----------


## logga

Nie wierzę zbytnio w odchudzające działanie sauny, ale wierzę w jej zdrowotne oddziaływanie  :Smile:  Razem z potem wydalamy toksyny.

----------


## marzena710523@interia.pl

Mam pytanie-czy z sałny na podczerwien mozna bezpiecznie korzystac po przebytej chorobie onkologicznej???jest to dla mnie bardzo wazne prosze o odpowiedz pozdrawiam

----------


## MateuszKLoc

ssssssssssssssss

----------


## Maja1882

Zalety, wskazania i przeciwwsakzania sauny infrared.
Naukowcy dowiedli, iż nagrzewanie promieniami podczerwonymi przynosi rezultaty lecznicze w różnych dolegliwościach i jednostkach chorobowych: 1. Łagodzi ból różnego pochodzenia m.in.: bóle pleców wywołane stresem, przemęczeniem, reumatyzmem, chorobą zwyrodnieniową,
bóle stawów spowodowane intensywnym wysiłkiem, urazami i uszkodzeniem tkanek miękkich, chorobą reumatyczną, zwyrodnieniową, rwą kulszową,
bóle menstruacyjne wywołane skurczem narządów rodnych,
bóle towarzyszące oparzeniom, owrzodzeniem, porażeniu nerwu twarzowego,
bóle pochodzenia zapalnego, niedokrwiennego i nerwobóle.

2. Zwiększa rozciągliwość tkanek kolagenowych: 
Tkanki ogrzane do 45ºC i następnie rozciągnięte wykazują nieelastyczne trwałe wydłużenie o ok. 0,5-0,9%, które pozostaje po usunięciu rozciągania, a które nie występuje w tych samych tkankach, kiedy są rozciągane przy normalnej temperaturze tkanek. Tak więc, 20 sesji rozciągania może spowodować 10-18% zwiększenie długości tkanek w ten sposób ogrzanych i rozciągniętych. Efekt ten jest szczególnie cenny w pracy z więzadłami, torebkami stawowymi, ścięgnami, powięziami i błoną maziową, które zbliznowaciały, zgrubiały lub skurczyły się.

3. Bezpośrednio zmniejsza sztywność stawów. 
Wystąpiło 20% zmniejszenie sztywności w temp. 45ºC w porównaniu z 33ºC w reumatyzmie stawów palcowych, odpowiadające doskonale zarówno subiektywnej jak i obiektywnej obserwacji sztywności. Każdy zesztywniały staw i zgrubiałe tkanki łączące winny reagować w podobny sposób.

4. Coraz częściej stosowany jest w terapii nowotworowej. 
Jest to nowa i eksperymentalna procedura. Jest bardzo obiecujące w niektórych przypadkach, jeśli jest właściwie stosowane. Naukowcy amerykańscy wolą ostrożne monitorowanie temperatury guza.

5. Zwiększa przepływ krwi 
Ogrzewanie mięśni wytwarza zwiększony poziom przepływu krwi, podobny do tego, jaki powstaje podczas ćwiczeń. Wzrost temperatury powoduje zwiększony przepływ krwi i rozszerzenie bezpośrednio naczyń włosowatych, tętniczek i żył, prawdopodobnie w wyniku bezpośredniego działania na ich mięśni gładkie.

6. U trata masy ciała 
Po pierwsze poprzez pocenie się i zużycie energii koniecznej do produkcji potu, i następnie poprzez bezpośrednie wydalanie tłuszczu.

7. Przyśpiesza leczenie wielu chorób m.in. takich jak: uszkodzenie tkanek miękkich,
porażenie nerwu twarzowego,
rwa kulszowa,
zapalenie stawów ostre i chroniczne,
dnawe zapalenie stawów,
reumatoidalne zapalenie stawów (reumatyzm),
oparzenia, złagodzenie bólu i przyspieszenie czasu zdrowienia, przy mniejszych bliznach
niedociśnienie,
zrosty pooperacyjne, leczenie za pomocą podczerwieni było tak pomyślne, że pobyt w szpitalu został skrócony o 25%
skurcze i ból menstruacyjny,
bóle pochodzenia zapalnego, niedokrwiennego i nerwobóle,
choroby przewężenia układu obwodowego,
owrzodzenia nóg i odleżyny,
hemoroidy,
cukrzyca,
żylaki,
skurcze mięśni o podłożu szkieletowym, stawowym lub neuropatologicznym,
menopauza

8. Niweluje negatywne skutki stresu tj.: zmęczenie,
napięcie nerwowe,
złe samopoczucie,
apatię,
działa antydepresyjnie.

9. Poprawia wygląd skóry, przez co zalecane jest w: chorobach, profilaktyce i terapii cellulitisu,
chorobach skóry tj. grzybice, pokrzywka, wypryski, łuszczyca, trądzik,
bliznowcach,
oparzeniach,
odleżynach,
oparzenia, złagodzenie bólu i przyspieszenie czasu zdrowienia, przy mniejszych bliznach.
porażenie nerwu twarzowego
i innych dolegliwościach skórnych.


	Nie zaleca się stosowania nagrzewania dogłębnego w następujących schorzeniach: niedoczynność nadnercza,
układowy liszaj rumieniowaty,
stwardnienie rozsiane,
ostry uraz stawu (do 48 godzin od urazu lub po ustąpieniu zaczerwienienia, gorąca i opuchlizny),
hemofilia lub skłonność do krwotoków,
ciąża
Szczególną ostrożność w stosowaniu nagrzewania dogłębnego należy zachować przy implantach chirurgicznych, wszczepach silikonowych i przyjmowaniu preparatów farmakologicznych, w tym także różnego rodzaju maści, żeli i kremów leczniczych. Zawsze po wcześniejszej konsultacji z lekarzem prowadzącym!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co wiem sauna nie wpływa na odchudzanie... ale za to świetnie sprawdza się przy podniesieniu odporności czy relaksie. Wiem, bo mam w domu saunę i często z niej korzystam. Wszystko profesjonalnie wykonane, panowie z firmy Sauna M+J doradzili mi jakie rozwiązanie będzie dla mnie najlepsze.

----------


## Elwira85

Sauna ma wiele właściwości, te najpowszechniejsze to poprawa stanu skóry i odchudzanie. Polecam jednak przeczytać o przeciwwskazaniach, niektórzy nie powinni z nij korzystać

----------


## ania110

Bardzo lubię chodzić do sauny,ale nigdy nie słyszałam że jest skuteczna w odchudzaniu. dobrze wiedzieć

----------


## medynar

Sauna jest dobra, ale jeśli ktoś ma jakies problemy z sercem to lepiej uważać

----------


## Martusia

Na odchudzające działanie absolutnie nie liczę ale korzystam regularnie bo bardzo mnie odpręża i widzę poprawę wyglądu skóry

----------


## doktorx

Nie wpływa odchudzająco.

----------


## eva98

To nie jest tak że od sauny się chudnie. Traci się w niej na wadze bo ubywa wody z organizmu ale po uzupełnieniu płynów waga wróci do normy. Natomiast prawdą jest że sauna wspomaga same efekty odchudzania bo usuwa toksyny z organizmu i poprawia jego wydolność. Ja mam saunę w domu i korzystam z niej często więc wiem jak to mniej więcej działa. Bez diety i ćwiczeń to nawet nie ma co. A w ogóle taka sauna w domu to świetna rzecz bo wpływa i na zdrowie na urodę. Jak coś to ja swoją kupiłam w AMS Sauna i jest bardzo porządna. Nie chodzi o to żeby inwestować w byle co bo to z jakiego drewna jest wykonana też ma znaczenie jeżeli chodzi o jej właściwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w jaki sposób mata czy promiennik mogą wnikać w tkanki? jeżdżę regularnie do Austrii i jeśli tylko mam możliwość to korzystam z Physiotherm, te wszystkie infrasauny made in China, dostępne w Polsce mogą się schować głęboko




> Ja zdecydowanie polecam jeden punkt w Warszawie, gdzie mają sauny do korzystania tylko od jednego producenta  (KRIST), z matami Carbosonne i promiennikami Cerasonne, może wam to dużo nie mówi, ale to jest najnowsza technologia zastosowana w saunach na podczerwien. Tego rodzaju promienniki i maty wnikają dużo glebiej w tkanki niż normalne ceramiczne promienniki czy tez maty.  Tak wiec jeśli zalezy  wam na jak najszybszym spaleniu tkanki tluszczowej czy tez pozbycu sie zbednych kilogramow i cellulitu to korzystajcie tylko z saun  w takiej technologii. Na pozostale szkoda kasy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zasadzie to każdy organizm żywy emituje podczerwień. Tak naprawdę leczy ciepło. Wszystko zależy od tego jak je sobie zaaplikujemy. 
Trzeba umiejętnie korzystać z sauny, niestety ludzie przeważnie nie znają zaleceń Kneipa odnośnie prawidłowego korzystania z tradycyjnej sauny i niestety czasami dochodzi do nieszczęścia.
W infrasaunach natomiast należy zwracać uwagę, żeby nie było promieniowania o zakresie IR-A - to bardzo ważne (bo można sobie uszkodzić wzrok)! Jeśli producent nie potrafi podać zakresu promieniowania oraz natężenia, to lepiej nie wchodzić to takiej infrasauny. Zwracajcie też uwagę na to, żeby nie podgrzewać sobie promiennikami łydek, dla naszych żył to niewskazane.
Idealne warunki dla organizmu są w kabinach na podczerwień niskotemperaturową - gdzie temperatura powietrza nie przekracza 37 st. C a dodatkowo ogrzewa się podczerwienią plecy - tam jest sieć dużych naczyń krwionośnych. Ciepło rozprowadza się wtedy po całym organizmie przez krew i człowiek rozgrzewa się od środka a nie przez gorące powietrze.
Podsumowując, ciepło jest bardzo dobre ale trzeba umiejętnie sobie je aplikować, tak żeby nie naruszać systemu termoregulacji naszego organizmu.





> Zalety, wskazania i przeciwwsakzania sauny infrared.
> Naukowcy dowiedli, iż nagrzewanie promieniami podczerwonymi przynosi rezultaty lecznicze w różnych dolegliwościach i jednostkach chorobowych: 1. Łagodzi ból różnego pochodzenia m.in.: bóle pleców wywołane stresem, przemęczeniem, reumatyzmem, chorobą zwyrodnieniową,
> bóle stawów spowodowane intensywnym wysiłkiem, urazami i uszkodzeniem tkanek miękkich, chorobą reumatyczną, zwyrodnieniową, rwą kulszową,
> bóle menstruacyjne wywołane skurczem narządów rodnych,
> bóle towarzyszące oparzeniom, owrzodzeniem, porażeniu nerwu twarzowego,
> bóle pochodzenia zapalnego, niedokrwiennego i nerwobóle.
> 
> 2. Zwiększa rozciągliwość tkanek kolagenowych: 
> Tkanki ogrzane do 45ºC i następnie rozciągnięte wykazują nieelastyczne trwałe wydłużenie o ok. 0,5-0,9%, które pozostaje po usunięciu rozciągania, a które nie występuje w tych samych tkankach, kiedy są rozciągane przy normalnej temperaturze tkanek. Tak więc, 20 sesji rozciągania może spowodować 10-18% zwiększenie długości tkanek w ten sposób ogrzanych i rozciągniętych. Efekt ten jest szczególnie cenny w pracy z więzadłami, torebkami stawowymi, ścięgnami, powięziami i błoną maziową, które zbliznowaciały, zgrubiały lub skurczyły się.
> ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym zapytała lekarza, każdy nowotwór jest inny, zależy też ile czasu minęło od leczenia
Jeśli masz możliwość, to wypróbuj kabiny na podczerwień niskotemperaturową ale po konsultacji z lekarzem. 




> Mam pytanie-czy z sałny na podczerwien mozna bezpiecznie korzystac po przebytej chorobie onkologicznej???jest to dla mnie bardzo wazne prosze o odpowiedz pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spodobał mi się pomysł przydomowej sauny. Właśnie patrzę na stronę AMS Sauna i te sauny fińskie czy infrared nie są wcale takie drogie jak mi się wydawało, że mogą być. Marzy mi się sauna od ładnych paru lat, teraz rozbudowujemy dom i chcę go wyposażyć w saunę. Do publicznych saun nie mam czasu aż tak często chodzić, więc jak się wybiorę raz na miesiąc to dużo. A czuje się po saunie świetnie!

----------


## soksana88

Ja uwielbiam przebywanie w saunie  :Wink:  a zwłaszcza teraz jak w lipcu w krakowie otworzyli saunarium Borowinowa . świetne miejsce . Bardzo podoba mi się opcja wypożyczenia szlafroku .

----------


## Millka

Pierwszy raz byłam w saunie, akurat trafiłam do Saunarium Borowinowa w Krakowie i szczerze mówiąc chyba będę tam chodzić częściej! doskonale się czułam, świeżo, oczyszczona..a na dodatek kompleks jest nowy i kameralny! doskonale się czułam!

----------


## Agit

ja bardzo lubię tak się wypocić...i jak mam tylko okazję to się wybieram! i pierwszy raz byłam w Borowinowej ale bardzo mi odpowiada to miesjce....no i można na prawdę smacznie zjeść!

----------


## malutka77

Byłam na saunie ale to nie dla mnie, było mi za duszno i za gorąco

----------


## biegacz

ja tam saunę bardzo lubię i faktycznie mi służy, najlepsze to jest chyba to saunarium w Terma Bania świetnie przygotowane, fajne mają też te rytuały saunowe i można tam sobie spokojnie rozplanować relaks na cały dzień

----------


## Funka

dobra sauna może korzystnie wpłynąć na odchudzanie, rozgrzewa organizm, pobudza przez to metabolizm, wypocić można zalegające toksyny, to także świetny odpoczynek po treningu

----------


## pierwotnymichal

Korzystanie z sauny ma wiele korzyści, dlatego ja zdecydowałam się na zakup. Przy okazji na Hop-Sport.pl znalazłam całkiem fajną ofertę.

----------


## BogumiłT

Sauna ma wiele właściwości prozdrowotnych. Warto korzystać z niej codziennie dlatego zamówiłe sobie do domu saunę ogrodową od ZoneSPA. Polecam każdemu ten sklep.

----------

